# Fog lamp replacement



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i did a simple fog light replacement after a few months of procrastinating yesterday. while under there i noticed that it was a very damp place. has one one else noticed this? i also noticed that the book(lamp replacement book) called for a 40w bulb the 9040. the bulb coming out was a 9040 style at 36W. sure what's 4 watts but didn't i pay for 40W bulbs instead of 36W bulbs :confused


----------

